# neues Handy - kein (?) Smartphone



## neo3 (7. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe zurzeit einen Vertrag, der bis November des Jahres läuft. Verlängern kann ich ihn ab Mitte Mai. Ich habe derzeit ein LG Viewty (KU 990 glaube ich ^^) und bin damit gar nicht mehr zufrieden. Daher suche ich ein neues Handy. Allerdings ist das - wie so immer - nicht ganz einfach 

Ich nutze das Handy bislang eigentlich ausschließlich zum 

* Telefonieren und 
* SMS schreiben. 

Außerdem würde ich eigentlich gerne Musik damit hören, da mein iPod Shuffle außer beim Sport doch etwas klein ist. 
Dazu sollte das neue Handy aber am besten einen

* 3,5 Klinke - Anschluss

haben. Ich möchte meine eigenen Kopfhörer benutzen. 


Da ich in einen möglichst billigen (< 20€, evtl sogar ganz ohne Grundgebühr) Tarif wechseln möchte, werde ich mir das neue Handy wahrscheinlich separat zum Vertrag kaufen.

* Ein Smartphone á la HTC / iPhone reizt micht natürlich sehr, ist für mich wenig sinnvoll, da ich wahrscheinlich kaum dessen Funktionen nutzen würde. (Vor allem, da die Datenverträge ja mein Budget wahrscheinlich überschreiten würden!?)

* Die Bauart des Handys sollte ganz "klassisch" sein, sprich kein klappen / drehen / ... Im Notfall würde noch eines zum schieben gehen. 
Ein Touchscreen muss es also nicht mehr sein. 

* Außerdem sollte es einigermaßen "schick" aussehen. Das ist natürlich subjektiv, i know. Aber etwas eingrenzen kann ich das: 
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Metalloberfläche, wie beim W890i meiner Freundin oder etwas glänzend / matt schwarzes oder graues.... 
Sprich: wenig bis keine bunten Stellen und nicht zu rund oder "knubellig" 


Habt ihr da Tipps für mich? Ich bin auch erst am Beginn meiner Suche und dankbar für jede Hilfe 


Vielen Dank,
Christian


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. April 2010)

Hi, ein Freund von mit hat das
Innovatives Dual Slider Mobile SGH-I450 - Mobiltelefone - Mobiltelefone | SAMSUNG
und ist recht zufriden damit.
Das coole ist, du kannst es nach unten Aufschieben dann hast ein normales Slider-Handy und wennst das handy quer nimmst und es nach links aufschiebst (also in die andere Richtung) hast einen Musik-Player.


----------



## neo3 (7. April 2010)

Hmja, das ist vom Prinzip her ja ganz cool, nur gibts das nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen?! Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Xion4 (7. April 2010)

Schau mal bei 7mobile.de.

Die bieten dir jeden Tarif an, und dazu noch jedes Handy, und das meist ohne dass sich das Handy im Tarif niederschlöägt. Bei O² und VF normalerweise 15€ extra. Habe selbst nen O² Vertrag, für nen 10er im Monat 100 Freimnuten und 100 Frei SMS. Hab ihn über genannten Anbieter abgeschloseen und so auch sehr günstig mein Handy bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Wie teuer darf es denn sein? Ich hab das Sony w995, das würde alles erfüllen, kostet halt neu um die 250€.

bei congstar würdest Du das aber für 1€ bekommen, wenn Du einen Vertrag für 24 Monate abschließt, bei dem Du dann 10€ pro MOnat für das handy zahlst. An weiteren kosten hast Du dann nur, was du vertelefonierst: jede Gesprächsminute und SMS 9Cent, egal in welches Netz. Es gibt auch noch andere tarife, zB Festnetz- und zu congstar-Flat für 10€ und der Rest dann halt 9cent. 

hier: congstar.de - Sony Ericsson W995 - Handys & Co

Das ist ein slider, also zum schieben, was ICH auch viel besser finde, wenn man sein handy auch als MP3-Player benutzt: "zu" sind die Telefonfunktionen gesperrt, aber MP3 kann man weiter bedienen. Ach ja: es ist bereits eine 8GB Speicherkarte dabei.


Wenn es preiswerter sein soll/darf: das Nokia music xpress 5130 hat glaub ich auch ne 3,5mm-Buchse.


----------



## neo3 (7. April 2010)

@Xion: Wie "seriös" sind denn solche Anbieter? Bzw. der im Speziellen? Gibt es dabei Nachteile, was z.B. den Service angeht? Bin ich dann genau so Kunde bei o2 / T-Mobile / ..., wie sonst auch?

@ Herbboy: Das W995 sieht gut aus! Ich hatte mal das W590, habe es aber schnellstmöglich verkauft, weil daran nach zwei drei Wochen die Farbe der Tastatur abgeblättert ist und einige Tasten nicht mehr funktioniert haben... Ich denke, dass das 995 solche Probleme nicht mehr hat?!

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Könnte ich z.B. über 7mobile.de oder zu Congstar meine alte Handynummer mitnehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Also, bei mir ist das Handy im Topzustand, da blättert nix ab. Aber ich hab es auch "erst" seit 2 Monaten. Ich denke aber, dass man da zB bei amazon sicher bei den negativen Meinungen was findet, falls das schnell abnutzen SOLLTE. 

wegen der Mitnahme: von Vertrag zu Vertrag geht das, aber bei prepaid kann das ggf. ein problem werden - da muss man halt den neuen Anbieter fragen, der würde das eh in die Hand nehmen. Kostet aber idR auch immer was extra.


----------



## neo3 (10. April 2010)

Gut, dann danke ich schon mal soweit für die Infos. Ich denke ich werde das mit dem Vertrag dann im Mai entscheiden, wenn ich weiß welches Handy ich mir holen möchte. Außerdem kann es ja bis dahin auch sein, dass die Verträge sich wieder etwas ändern oder es irgendwelche speziellen Aktions-Top-Super-Mega-Angebote gibt 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es noch weitere Handy-Empfehlungen gibt?


----------

